# Zoo Porn (NSFW)



## ranmyaku

From my trip to the zoo today. I couldn't stop laughing...was a pretty funny scene, especially with all the kids their asking their parents what was going on?? why is he climbing on top of that rhino?


----------



## snowsoftJ4C

I lol'd


----------



## molested_cow

5-legged rhino... is that a new species?


----------



## IgsEMT

When I was 10, I happened to see similar but by the elephants. Now *that* is a new definition to a fire hose


----------



## Atlas77

Its called leap frog, DUUHHH. :lmao:


----------



## Phranquey

Atlas77 said:


> Its called leap frog, DUUHHH. :lmao:


 
Nah, it's called Buck-buck (for those older Bill Cosby fans).


----------



## thebeatles

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## burnws6

If you looked at the rhino before 87.....you might be. You just might be.


----------



## ranmyaku

It's no coincidence that 87's ass is tack sharp and the rhino's are a little soft.


----------



## rufus5150

One of the rhinos is NOT soft.


----------



## pugnacious33

Nice butt!


----------



## PatrickHMS

"Oooh my achin' back"...


----------



## T-town photographer

rufus5150 said:


> One of the rhinos is NOT soft.


 

DOH !!!!!!


----------



## Machupicchu

what zoo is this? those two little logs are the only thing holding the rhinos in? hahaha


----------



## Tweaker

Phranquey said:


> Atlas77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called leap frog, DUUHHH. :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, it's called Buck-buck (for those older Bill Cosby fans).
Click to expand...


LOL! I love that,, almost as good as Noah.


----------

